# The Pocket Parts Pal



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I haven't heard anyone mention this book. It's a nice little book. It's a third edition. I don't know if there's a newer edition or not. It's written by: Kevin Timothy
Later,
fordcowboy


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Never heard of it before. Thanks cowboy :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Kevin Timothy was the publisher of What It Is publishing.He also used to print post cards of t-jets..Tom


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Ok, So my curiosity is peaked... Does anybody know where or if this book is still being printed? Is it available online somewhere? Would someone be interested in making scans of the book and burning them to a cd? Just wondering.

Jeff


----------



## Gary#8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Found this link. Not sure if the book is still available or not.

http://members.chello.nl/j.berg133/index_bestanden/Page654.htm

Here's the sites email [email protected]


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

It shows up on eBay every now and then. I sold mine there last year.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I have a copy. Bought it at a local hobby store about 10 years ago. Nice book for reference.

Randy.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

i believe that it's out of print, but I think that a local hobby store here has some copies. I'll check.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

eastside johnny said:


> i believe that it's out of print, but I think that a local hobby store here has some copies. I'll check.


Appreciate it. Let me know and I will make it worth the extra trouble to get a copy.

can you PM or email me with details? Thanks again,

Jeff


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I'd be interested in this book also. Does it give detail on the Tyco chassis?


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

A lot of this type of info, including many parts diagrams, is available online at the ModelMotorist site. Also ID pics and info on track, controllers, etc.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

awesome site!thankls for the link i have a couple tycos i want to give the grungerock touch to.


----------

